# Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?



## Spawncyrus (9. Oktober 2008)

*Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Hallo liebe Community!

Hab folgendes Problem: Hab mir für mein Gehäuse vier zusätzliche 140er Lüfter gekauft. Nun haben Lüfter bekanntermaßen ja von der Optik her eine Front und eine nicht so schöne Rückseite. Da ich zwei der Lüfter auf dem Gehäuseboden (einsaugend) anbringen möchte, müßte ich diese demnach mit der Rückseite zum Gehäuseinneren montieren, was die Optik trüben würde.

Kann man die Laufrichtung beim Lüfter ändern?
Es handelt sich um Aerocool Streamliner 140mm mit LEDs und 3-Pin-Anschluss

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Rück seite? wenn die einsaugen ist die "Front" oben../die Halterungskonstruktion für den Motor ist dann oben und zusehen oder wie meinst du?


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Du kannst im 3-pin Stecker einfach das rote und das schware Kabel vertauschen dann dreht der Lüfter andersrum. Da sind ganz kleine Widerhaken an den pins, drücken rausziehen, wieder ein bißchen aufbiegen und wieder reinstecken. Das ganze geht ganz gut mit einer Nähnadel oder so. Aber schön vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

was man kann die Laufrichtung beim Lüfter ändern das wäre mir neu? selbst wenn ich die Kabel vertausche ist bei mir noch kein Lüfter anders herum gelaufen...zumal die Dioden dann auch nicht gehen würden...


----------



## Spawncyrus (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Rück seite? wenn die einsaugen ist die "Front" oben../die Halterungskonstruktion für den Motor ist dann oben und zusehen oder wie meinst du?


 
Ja Genau. Die Lüfter haben ziemlich geile silber-eloxierte Rotorblätter, aber eben nur "einseitig". Wäre halt schade, wenn ich auf diesen Augenschmaus verzichten müsste...
Die Pfeile auf dem Lüfterkasten sagen an, daß die Luftrichtung von vorne (silber) nach Hinten (sichtbare Motorhalterung) definiert ist. Für einen Lüfter in der Gehäusefront also "optisch korrekt", nur für Bodenlüfter nicht so schön!


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Bei meinen zwei 30mm Lüftern auf einem Sockel7 Mobo hats funktioniert.


----------



## Thornscape (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Ich denke, es kommt auf den Lüfter, und die jeweils verbaute Elektronik drauf an. Wäre es ein direkt angeschlossener Gleichstrommotor (vielleicht noch mit Kondensatoren zur Glättung), könnte man ihn einfach polverkehrt anschließen, und er würde sich andersherum drehen.

ABER - dagegen spricht einiges:

1. Wenn der Lüfter (z.B. mit Dioden) gegen Verpolung geschützt ist, läuft er entweder gar nicht, oder trotzdem nur richtig herum.

2. Gleichstrom-Motoren sind vom Aufbau her für eine Laufrichtung optimiert, und nutzen schneller ab, wenn sie andersherum laufen.

3. Die Schaufelblätter des Rotors sind für die entsprechende Luftstromrichtung vorgeformt und werden in anderer Richtung betrieben keinesfalls die gleiche Leistung bringen, evtl. werden sie sogar lauter.

---> Ergo tu dir einen Gefallen, und verbau die Lüfter so, wie der Hersteller das auch vorgesehen hat. 
Kannst ja noch die Aufkleber abziehen oder Lüftergitter montieren, um die Optik zu verbessern.


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Habs grad mit ein paar 80mm Lüfter probiert, von 4 stück läuft einer Falschrum. Währe ja zu einfach gewesen.


----------



## Spawncyrus (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Habs grad mit ein paar 80mm Lüfter probiert, von 4 stück läuft einer Falschrum. Währe ja zu einfach gewesen.


 
Einer von Vieren wäre ja schon mal was


----------



## Wolf2660 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*

Nicht wirklich, der Luftstrom is kaum vorhanden, die kannst dann gleich nur reinlegen kommt aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Spawncyrus (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter: Luftrichtung ändern?*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, der Luftstrom is kaum vorhanden, die kannst dann gleich nur reinlegen kommt aufs gleiche raus.


 
Spart dann aber Strom! 

Danke schon mal allen Antwortern!


----------

